

A scenario where you might want to upvote comments that you don't like. - amichail

Consider a comment that appears at the very bottom.  Such a comment probably has higher visibility than comments that are somewhere in the middle.<p>Consequently, if there is a comment at the bottom that you don't like, you might want to upvote it!<p>The choice is between penalizing the person's karma vs penalizing the visiblity of that person's comment.
======
mahmud
don't worry too much about numbers on a website.

